# How Steel is Made



## احمد عباس الخطيب (22 يوليو 2009)

*How Steel is Made*






There are fourteen manufacturing committees, each dealing with a step in the steelmaking process, e.g., Coke Oven Practice, Hot Strip Mills and Ironmaking. The chairmanship is on a rotating basis among the members of the committees and is for a duration of two years. These committees meet 2-3 times in a year to discuss areas of common interest including: technical and operating issues, safety, environmental, and benchmarking. The members as well as suppliers and customers present new developments and technologies.
The meeting agendas are worked out in advance and are published as Work Plans. Similarly, the location and dates of the meeting are published as Meeting Calendar. Occasionally, joint meetings of committees as well as meetings with groups of European steel industry representatives are held.
*




Steel Processing Operations*




*Coal Utilization in the Steel Industry*


*Coke Production For Blast Furnace Ironmaking*


*Continuous Casting of Steel: Basic Principles*


*Electric Arc Furnace Steelmaking*


*Electric Arc Furnace Steelmaking (cont.)*


*How A Blast Furnace Works*


*Iron Ore Processing for the Blast Furnace*
The following describes operations at the National Steel Pellet Company, an iron ore mining and processing facility located on the Mesabi Iron Range of Minnesota.

*Secondary Refining*
For purposes of this article, secondary Refining or Secondary Metallurgy is defined as any post steelmaking process performed at a separate station prior to casting and hot metal desulfurizaion.

*Steelmaking Quicklinks*


*The Basic Oxygen Steelmaking (BOS) Process*


*The Coke Oven By-Product Plant*
​


----------



## mecoengineer (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الفاضل ممكن تحمل كتب تشرح بتفصيل المعادلات الكيميائية ل صناعة الحديد 


ونشكركم ................


----------

